# A Warning To The New Gorillas!



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

*Baby gorillas shouldn't play in the jungle alone!

(YOU = cute)









(US = NOT CUTE!)








*​


*Weight: 27 lbs
Destination: TBD
DC#: 0503 8555 7490 2723 3750

"Gorilla Warfare" brought to you by:
Stog-a-Boy
68TriShield
n3uka
Mr.Maduro
Old Sailor
floydp
JPH
fireman43
TechMetalMan
Bigwaved
Diesel Kinevel
Greerzilla
Boston_Dude05


~Mark o*


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

uh oh! This one is gonna hurt!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey...how come i wasnt invited to play???


cant wait to see it thoo


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

:r :gn :bx :gn


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

D-Day is here Punk!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nuck, nuck, nuck, nuck...


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh Gawd! 

o

Some heavy hitters in that lot...


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

someones getting messed up bad.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

wow now that looks like some one is gonna get hit hard, they may not even be able to get up after a hit like that. GL come on guys play nice with the new monkeys. :mn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Bombs away! :dr


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

27 lb??? This one is gonna take out the entire block!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

TeeHeeHee


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh My!! Some one is going to get ROCKED!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh God, to those who this is headed for:


RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Hells yeah! Bomb this newbie back to the stone-age!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Holy Mackeral!!!

This should be..."Devastating"!


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

OMG.. Some one is in for it BIGTIME:mn :hn :bx :gn :z


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

someone's gonna be looking for some new real estate.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

That'll teach em! Bwuahahaha!


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Weight: 27 lbs

OMG....is that legal ?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

holy crap....are you serious? That is what I call deterence! Welcome to the mf jungle baaaby!


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

CanuckFan said:


> Weight: 27 lbs
> 
> OMG....is that legal ?


27 lbs?! that's a small mammal! someone's getting a calf in the mail


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Good grief, someone's in for it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Can't wait to see this one land...nice job organzing the Mass Destruction, Mark!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> 27 lbs?! that's a small mammal! someone's getting a calf in the mail


:r too funny bro!

~Mark


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Great job MARK :ss BYE-BYE:r :r


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

holy crap, this one is gonna sweet


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

27 lb bomb. Someone is in for a hurtin':bx


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> 27 lbs?! that's a small mammal! someone's getting a calf in the mail


:r can't wait to see this go off


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ohhhhh Yeahhhh!!!!!!!....Take no prisoners!! They're gonna be looking for survivors from this one for weeks to come!! Great job heading this one up Mark!! Glad I could be a part of the slaughter.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a feeling I know where this is going... if I'm right, he truly deserves it (course with this much horsepower behind it, I'm sure whoever gets it must deserve it). WTG guys!:ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

So who is going to notify next of kin? :mn


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Kaaaboooom. This should be fun to watch. 

scottie


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Things in the Jungle just entered the Thermo-Nuclear age. :bx


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Holy crap 27lbs, someone is going to get pounded, I can't wait to see this one!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This should definatley play out well.

Sorry I could not participate in this one. I am doing to much traveling with kids gymnastics and work has been a killer.

Great job and hit him hard guys. 

I will send something to him after he is pummeled.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Go get'em fellas.:gn


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

27 pounds of pure carnage I'm sure :gn 

You Gorillas should be ashamed of yourselves...:ss


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a feeling where this one is going...


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Picking on the kids huh.:ss


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Ohh yea its go time:gn


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

That's going to leave a mark! :ss


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Good lawd, a 27 pound bunker buster, thats gonna leave a large crater....wtg guys!! Its the full moon I tell ya.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> That's going to leave a Mark! :ss


Pun intended? :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

heh heh heh...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> thats gonna leave a large crater


wonder if it will look like this?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

n3uka said:


> wonder if it will look like this?


WOW


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

holy crap batman! someone is in trouble!


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

27...pounds...of cigars...OMG!!

Whoever survives that has to post pics


----------



## RedCaddy (Mar 21, 2006)

We're supposed to be bombing, not dropping nuclear warheads. This one is definetly going to leave a permanent mark...


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

IIiiiiiinnnn cOOOOOOMMMMMMIIIIINNG, ENGAGE WITH ALL YA GOT BOYS-----WE GOT INCOMING!!!!
View attachment 10954


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Is ther a BDA at the impact point?


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Da%n............Cratered that one... I wonder if the reciepient survived?


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Someone needs to invest in at least a 120 qt cooler!!!!:ss


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

27 pounds is a fat hurtin, I pity da foo


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Let me know if you need a cutter.....or a band-aid


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Dear lord......will someone PLEASE think of the children!!!??


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

This one is going to go down in history. I cant wait to see the aftermath!


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

There's no way that can be 100% cigars. There's got to be some accessories packed in that thing for sure. :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Drew said:


> There's no way that can be 100% cigars. There's got to be some accessories packed in that thing for sure. :ss


maybe 

*Cigar in a brick*


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Slow Burn said:


> Someone needs to invest in at least a 120 qt cooler!!!!


No need


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> No need


Oh....and he divulges a little anticipation builder, Nice!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Great job coordinating this strike Mark!!! 

Don't let the kids sit too close to the computer screens when this one lands!!!

I'm glad I could take part!! This was long overdue!!!:bx


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like CS version of shock and awe.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Just got back in town and found this thread...




Holy mother of all that is holy...............


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

A MOAB, perhaps? That's gonna hurt for a loooooooooonnnnng time.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> No need


I was trying to think how many cigars would add up to 27 lbs, but sounds like there might be some extra goodies :dr


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

27 pounds? You know you're not supposed to send actual bombs, right?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> 27 lbs?! that's a small mammal! someone's getting a calf in the mail


Shhh...You're gonna ruin the suprise!

Did someone say Moo?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

This seems personal..........I wonder if his eye-brows will grow back after this fire bomb!

*BOOM!* It's a wonderful sound!

ATL


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

27 Pounds!? That's got to be illegal.


----------

